# Syracuse Customs Spring IASCA show....



## turbo5upra

We are on- details are as follows

April 21st- Saturday we will be hanging out at the shop and doing dinner for anyone in town.

Registration is @ 9:30 and the Judging starts at 10AM


http://iasca.com/event/syracuse-customs/


----------



## BowDown

21st or 28th works... but the month is fairly open for me.

Sent from my Nook HD+ via Tapatalk HD.


----------



## sirvent_95

April 28th is best for me.


----------



## goodstuff

28th seems like it will work best for me right now/

edit: 19 lurkers in this thread...wow.


----------



## AVIDEDTR

we lost one judge for sq. waiting for an answer from myers


----------



## chefhow

If I am able it would be the 28th, but I cant do 2 in one month.
Tintworx in May?


----------



## turbo5upra

Unless Syracuse has an objection it's looking like the 28th???!!!!


----------



## goodstuff

turbo5upra said:


> Unless Syracuse has an objection it's looking like the 28th???!!!!


Awesomeness. Already excited.


----------



## Syracuse Customs

I am hoping to get Dave McKinnon (Clarion / PAS Mag) here on the 21st he has another show on the 28th in Michigan


----------



## d3adl1fter

Syracuse Customs said:


> I am hoping to get Dave McKinnon (Clarion / PAS Mag) here on the 21st he has another show on the 28th in Michigan


Word


----------



## BowDown

Sounds good dog.

Sent from my Nook HD+ via Tapatalk HD.


----------



## taibanl

Earlier=better for me


----------



## goodstuff

AVIDEDTR said:


> we lost one judge for sq. waiting for an answer from myers


Who did we lose?



Sent from your moms closet because your dad came home early today/


----------



## AVIDEDTR

jason gay had family ibligations


----------



## SkizeR

damn i hope my car is ready by then!!!


----------



## turbo5upra

SkizeR said:


> damn i hope my car is ready by then!!!


you'd look funny rocking a horse with a alarm clocked strapped to it... lol


----------



## SkizeR

turbo5upra said:


> you'd look funny rocking a horse with a alarm clocked strapped to it... lol


i dont get it..


----------



## BowDown

SkizeR said:


> damn i hope my car is ready by then!!!


You and me both. I have a lot to do in 2 months. 



Posted from my Samsung Galaxy S III 32gb via tapatalk 2.


----------



## SkizeR

BowDown said:


> You and me both. I have a lot to do in 2 months.
> 
> 
> 
> Posted from my Samsung Galaxy S III 32gb via tapatalk 2.


i have more lol. mine doesnt even run as good as it should lol. i actually just picked up the car today


----------



## turbo5upra

SkizeR said:


> i dont get it..


Gotta get there somehow... Lol


----------



## SkizeR

turbo5upra said:


> Gotta get there somehow... Lol


i still dont get it.......


----------



## IBcivic

SkizeR said:


> i still dont get it.......


It's a Yeti thing:laugh:


----------



## BowDown

IBcivic said:


> It's a Yeti thing:laugh:


You going to make this one or what?


----------



## IBcivic

I fkn hope so !


----------



## turbo5upra

IBcivic said:


> I fkn hope so !


I don't get it...


----------



## turbo5upra

IBcivic said:


> I fkn hope so !


You better not pull the "my car isn't ready bit" and trunk best be full of beavers.


----------



## IBcivic

turbo5upra said:


> I don't get it...


Am I going to make it to this event<<Is what I understood that BowDown was asking me....eh?


----------



## IBcivic

turbo5upra said:


> You better not pull the "my car isn't ready bit" and trunk best be full of beavers.


----------



## BowDown




----------



## turbo5upra

lets bring this back to the top! 
and another event- spread the word!
http://www.diymobileaudio.com/forum...ny-iasca-sq-event-mid-summer.html#post1835996


----------



## BowDown

Date still good? 



Posted from my Samsung Galaxy S III 32gb via tapatalk 2.


----------



## SkizeR

yeah so is there a definite date yet?


----------



## turbo5upra

SkizeR said:


> yeah so is there a definite date yet?


will lock it in this week...


----------



## Blown Mustang GT

I'm planning to make it to this show. May be able to make the Albany show too, but we'll see about that one.


----------



## turbo5upra

talk of this being a MECA show also- all details should be ironed out this week!


----------



## SkizeR

turbo5upra said:


> talk of this being a MECA show also- all details should be ironed out this week!


noice


----------



## Syracuse Customs

April 21st is my proposed date what are everybody's thoughts


----------



## SkizeR

Syracuse Customs said:


> April 21st is my proposed date what are everybody's thoughts


the later the better so we can get our cars ready..


----------



## BowDown

turbo5upra said:


> talk of this being a MECA show also- all details should be ironed out this week!


Wow. I'd be game for both assuming that I have a working system. 



Posted from my Samsung Galaxy S III 32gb via tapatalk 2.


----------



## goodstuff

Syracuse Customs said:


> April 21st is my proposed date what are everybody's thoughts


I don't think I can make the 21st.
I will let you know as soon as I can.


----------



## BowDown

goodstuff said:


> I don't think I can make the 21st.
> I will let you know as soon as I can.


You better clear your calendar... I need revenge. Lol. 



Posted from my Samsung Galaxy S III 32gb via tapatalk 2.


----------



## goodstuff

BowDown said:


> You better clear your calendar... I need revenge. Lol.
> 
> 
> 
> Posted from my Samsung Galaxy S III 32gb via tapatalk 2.


I need to take first for once. 
If you want to pay to kennel my dog I am there, lol.


----------



## BowDown

Any more details on this show?


----------



## goodstuff

I would prefer the 28th but I could also do the 21st.


----------



## goodstuff

Bump.


----------



## SkizeR

goodstuff said:


> I would prefer the 28th but I could also do the 21st.


this!!! more time for builds to get finished


----------



## goodstuff

SkizeR said:


> this!!! more time for builds to get finished


True. I need to install my Keurig.


----------



## goodstuff

How about a 2x?


----------



## turbo5upra

1x is 75 bucks... 2x is 250... lol Ill consider a 2x towards the end of summer with imported judges so we can prep for finals....

Im waiting on the MECA details so we can lock in a time but the 21st is the date.


----------



## d3adl1fter

turbo5upra said:


> 1x is 75 bucks... 2x is 250... lol Ill consider a 2x towards the end of summer with imported judges so we can prep for finals....
> 
> Im waiting on the MECA details so we can lock in a time but the 21st is the date.


I am working with Brian (turbosupra) and Syracuse customs in putting together the MECA portion of the show to coincide with the Iasca show...the details are being worked out however the date is 4/21, that is locked in...times, cost, etc will be ironed out relatively soon and as expediently as possible...

As far as the meca event I can tell you it will be a 2x (double point show) and SQL ONLY meaning it is 

Sq all classes 
Install all classes 
RTA 

The sq judge will be meca certified and I will get that info out soon...I am also working on prizes which will be medals at the least however I am shooting for trophies as well...

The goal is grow the sport and provide a fun atmosphere! 

Whiners need not apply and I'd prefer those guys/girls just stay home this is about having fun and enjoying a common interest...I'm NOT in this to make a penny!

More info to come and thanks for your time

Josh


----------



## SkizeR

IASCA AND MECA?! can you do both?


----------



## d3adl1fter

SkizeR said:


> IASCA AND MECA?! can you do both?


Of course 

With a joint finals finally a reality I can say I'm going to try and do a few of these (meca and iasca) with Turbosupra (brian) and possibly tintbox (mike stills) at his shop if they are cool with it!

The goal is have fun!


----------



## d3adl1fter

I also want everyone to know upfront this all started and is happening because of turbosupra!

He deserves all of the credit here and I want to openly and publicly thank him for all of his effort to keep our sport going


----------



## rexroadj

Hmmm, Josh lives? Go figure? 


21st is VERY unlikely, but if I can get my rover ready (phd/zapco) then I'm game! Hit my old college stomping grounds for ****s and giggles! Well I'll also need a deck....assuming kenwood gets that 990hd to dealers sooner then later! Unless someone out in NY has one I can toss in real quick when I get there.....for a silly good price of course  Otherwise it will be my phone to z8 to amps LOL!!!!! Can you imagine? Classy


----------



## d3adl1fter

Justin!!

We have some major catching up to do, same cell number? 

Yes I live...go figure indeed lol

I hope you and the fam can make it!


----------



## chefhow

Josh, thanks for picking up the torch and running with it, I just wasnt able to do it this year. Many of us in the area/region appreciate it.
I'll see you in NY.


----------



## BowDown

Awesome. I'm in for both... Would be nice to get some feedback on the new setup. Just need to get it done by then!


----------



## d3adl1fter

chefhow said:


> Josh, thanks for picking up the torch and running with it, I just wasnt able to do it this year. Many of us in the area/region appreciate it.
> I'll see you in NY.


Howard 
You helped pave the way for people like Brian and myself to be able to do things like this....thank you...


----------



## BowDown

d3adl1fter said:


> Howard
> You helped pave the way for people like Brian and myself to be able to do things like this....thank you...


If your car still @ SYR? The interior work looks awesome!


----------



## d3adl1fter

BowDown said:


> Awesome. I'm in for both... Would be nice to get some feedback on the new setup. Just need to get it done by then!


Doesn't have to be pretty just has to reproduce good sound....unless you're in for install as well


----------



## d3adl1fter

BowDown said:


> If your car still @ SYR? The interior work looks awesome!


Justin 
It is...will be there till the show...

I look forward to seeing you there and seeing the ib 18....

Since I have you I'm talking to Steve stern about organizing a judges training for us hopefully this year...I heard you were interested


----------



## BowDown

d3adl1fter said:


> Justin
> It is...will be there till the show...
> 
> I look forward to seeing you there and seeing the ib 18....
> 
> Since I have you I'm talking to Steve stern about organizing a judges training for us hopefully this year...I heard you were interested


Quite possibly depending on costs. I would love to see MECA have a presence here along with IASCA. Would be a good thing for the industry.. But I honestly have no idea what's involved in becoming a certified judge for MECA. 

Feel free to keep me posted via PM.


----------



## turbo5upra

Thanks josh... Trying to double your post count in this one thread? 

Chef thanks for your efforts over the past few summers!

If you just like food and enjoy stereo chat show up with a Walkman on the dash and we will work with it


----------



## BowDown

turbo5upra said:


> Thanks josh... Trying to double your post count in this one thread?
> 
> Chef thanks for your efforts over the past few summers!
> 
> If you just like food and enjoy stereo chat show up with a Walkman on the dash and we will work with it


Prbly score better than those JL 3.5" drivers you had. :laugh:


----------



## turbo5upra

We are on- details are as follows

April 21st- Saturday we will be hanging out at the shop and doing dinner for anyone in town.

Registration is @ 9:30 and the Judging starts at 10AM

MECA 2x contact d3adl1fter

SQ or install $30.00 for members $35.00 for non.

SQ RTA and install $60.00

IASCA is going to be a 1x Contact me for details

20 for members 25 for non members Sq only at this time.


----------



## d3adl1fter

turbo5upra said:


> We are on- details are as follows
> 
> April 21st- Saturday we will be hanging out at the shop and doing dinner for anyone in town.
> 
> Registration is @ 9:30 and the Judging starts at 10AM
> 
> MECA 2x contact d3adl1fter
> 
> SQ or install $30.00 for members $35.00 for non.
> 
> SQ RTA and install $60.00
> 
> IASCA is going to be a 1x Contact me for details
> 
> 20 for members 25 for non members Sq only at this time.


Word...

Also ill do my best to accommodate sq2 and sq2+ should we have any entrants in that discipline...

I can not say it enough if you are going to complain or whine then do me and everyone else a favor and stay home/don't attend...this is to have fun first and foremost and secondly to the people planning on going to finals a way to help get closer to your required 40 points...

Thanks and I hope to see you there
Josh

One thing to add to the pricing is Rta only at 25 and 20 (member and non member respectively)


----------



## goodstuff

d3adl1fter said:


> Word...
> 
> Also ill do my best to accommodate sq2 and sq2+ should we have any entrants in that discipline...
> 
> I can not say it enough if you are going to complain or whine then do me and everyone else a favor and stay home/don't attend...this is to have fun first and foremost and secondly to the people planning on going to finals a way to help get closer to your required 40 points...
> 
> Thanks and I hope to see you there
> Josh
> 
> One thing to add to the pricing is Rta only at 25 and 20 (member and non member respectively)


Thank you Josh for getting the Meca thing going. Reading the rules now and figuring out what class I think I should be in.

Edit: Somewhere between modified and modex.


----------



## d3adl1fter

goodstuff said:


> Thank you Josh for getting the Meca thing going. Reading the rules now and figuring out what class I think I should be in.


Well since the rules have become more defined t shouldn't be too bad though certain situations will arise that may be a judgement call we will figure it out before we get started at the show during verification...

The thanks should go to Brian and Syracuse customs...and Howard for laying the ground work in the mid Atlantic region..


----------



## turbo5upra

Considering asking the lovely people over at holiday inn for a discount on a group- how many people need a place to stay?

http://www.ihg.com/holidayinnexpress/hotels/us/en/cicero/syrci/hoteldetail/photos-tours


----------



## d3adl1fter

turbo5upra said:


> Considering asking the lovely people over at holiday inn for a discount on a group- how many people need a place to stay?
> 
> Holiday Inn Express Hotel & Suites Cicero Hotels | Syracuse North - Airport Area | Photos-Tours


1 here for Saturday check in


----------



## SkizeR

Would we have to check in saturday? Or can i show up sunday morning since im somewhat close

Sent from my DROID4 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## turbo5upra

SkizeR said:


> Would we have to check in saturday? Or can i show up sunday morning since im somewhat close
> 
> Sent from my DROID4 using Tapatalk 2


sure- drive in and out is fine!


----------



## BowDown

It's a long drive for me... I may have to check in... 



Posted from my Samsung Galaxy S III 32gb via tapatalk 2.


----------



## turbo5upra

BowDown said:


> It's a long drive for me... I may have to check in...
> 
> 
> 
> Posted from my Samsung Galaxy S III 32gb via tapatalk 2.


Hutching's is only a few miles away! we can check you in after the event.


----------



## edzyy

I'll prolly be able to make this along with the girlfriends car

Following meet..closer to the 5 boroughs please..kidding, lol.


----------



## goodstuff

I have my own accommodations.


----------



## turbo5upra

edzyy said:


> I'll prolly be able to make this along with the girlfriends car
> 
> Following meet..closer to the 5 boroughs please..kidding, lol.


It's only over the river and through the toll booth.... slacker


----------



## turbo5upra

goodstuff said:


> I have my own accommodations.


spooning with Justina doesn't count


----------



## rexroadj

d3adl1fter said:


> Justin!!
> 
> We have some major catching up to do, same cell number?
> 
> Yes I live...go figure indeed lol
> 
> I hope you and the fam can make it!


We sure do! Yup, same cell......

Um, family.....yeah, we have some catching up to do


----------



## goodstuff

turbo5upra said:


> spooning with Justina doesn't count


Keep telling your "girlfriend" that. :inout:


----------



## BowDown

goodstuff said:


> Keep telling your "girlfriend" that. :inout:


Too many Justin derivatives here. Now there's a Justina? 



Posted from my Samsung Galaxy S III 32gb via tapatalk 2.


----------



## rexroadj

BowDown said:


> Too many Justin derivatives here. Now there's a Justina?
> 
> 
> 
> Posted from my Samsung Galaxy S III 32gb via tapatalk 2.


Yeah, as a "Justin" I'm not thrilled with the direction of all this! I DONT WEAR WIGS! And I'm not the little spoon either! :mean:



:laugh:
If I go, I'll be staying about 25 min outside of the cuse......my old college town and some GREAT Inn's 

Doubtful though  Damn being poor now a days


----------



## turbo5upra

Which college?


----------



## turbo5upra

BowDown said:


> Too many Justin derivatives here. Now there's a Justina?
> 
> 
> 
> Posted from my Samsung Galaxy S III 32gb via tapatalk 2.


Oh my bad you wanted me to keep your stage name on the dl...


----------



## chefhow

Come on Justin, I'm gonna make the drive up &#55357;&#56586;


----------



## BowDown

Sleep in the shop. Lol. 



Posted from my Samsung Galaxy S III 32gb via tapatalk 2.


----------



## rexroadj

turbo5upra said:


> Which college?


A little rinky dink school........It was a horrible experience, but loved the town/area. At least I got to say I played some college ball LOL!!!! 

Cazenovia


----------



## BowDown

Bump it up! Little over a month to go. 



Posted from my Samsung Galaxy S III 32gb via tapatalk 2.


----------



## AVIDEDTR

BowDown said:


> Bump it up! Little over a month to go.
> 
> 
> 
> Posted from my Samsung Galaxy S III 32gb via tapatalk 2.


----------



## turbo5upra

only 2 people need rooms? and bump for filing out the sanctioning form atm...


----------



## derickveliz

*Subscribed!*


.


----------



## goodstuff

bump.


----------



## SkizeR

So in order for me to go i have to do my full install which includes fiberglassing the whole dash and head unit area, fiberglassing the A pillars, and last but certainly not least, finish the twin turbo swap in the car. This is going to be one hell of a month -_- .. if anyone wants to help come on through haha


----------



## goodstuff

SkizeR said:


> So in order for me to go i have to do my full install which includes fiberglassing the whole dash and head unit area, fiberglassing the A pillars, and last but certainly not least, finish the twin turbo swap in the car. This is going to be one hell of a month -_- .. if anyone wants to help come on through haha


Fiberglass dash in a month? Don't you have to let it dry in stages so it won't crack or warp?


----------



## SkizeR

That should only take a few days at most. Im not making the whole dash fiberglass.. just the left and right corners where it meets the windshield. 

Sent from my DROID4 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## d3adl1fter

SkizeR said:


> That should only take a few days at most. Im not making the whole dash fiberglass.. just the left and right corners where it meets the windshield.
> 
> Sent from my DROID4 using Tapatalk 2



So then 

1. Put keyboard or phone down 
2. Step away 
3. Get to work 
4. Come back on here when finished 
5. See you on the 21st

Josh


----------



## SkizeR

d3adl1fter said:


> So then
> 
> 1. Put keyboard or phone down
> 2. Step away
> 3. Get to work
> 4. Come back on here when finished
> 5. See you on the 21st
> 
> Josh


so thats how you do it?


----------



## d3adl1fter

SkizeR said:


> so thats how you do it?


Me personally? 
No

My car is already there lol and it is known I am no DIY'er...

in all seriousness I hope to see a bunch of people there, if even just to hangout and bs...


----------



## SkizeR

i actually got my car up and running today and moved into my garage. i should definitly be able to finish now.


----------



## goodstuff

Bump for this event making the Iasca website calender.


----------



## turbo5upra

goodstuff said:


> Bump for this event making the Iasca website calender.


Bout time! Took me long enough


----------



## goodstuff

turbo5upra said:


> Bout time! Took me long enough


I _was_ blaming Iasca. :laugh:


----------



## BowDown

Bring it!


----------



## goodstuff

BowDown said:


> Bring it!


----------



## BowDown

Use all the photoshopped graphics you want... I'm out for revenge. :laugh:


----------



## goodstuff

turbo5upra said:


> Bout time! Took me long enough


I noticed if you click on the Google map icon for the show address on the IASCA site it does not find the location right away because Brewerton Rd is spelled wrong, but the suggested alternative is correct, you have to click through. FYI.


----------



## Syracuse Customs

Meca is also locked in for the day


----------



## captainobvious

Syracuse Customs said:


> Meca is also locked in for the day


That's good news. Is this a 1x'er?


----------



## d3adl1fter

captainobvious said:


> That's good news. Is this a 1x'er?


No 
This is a 2x show....SQL...sq...install...Rta


----------



## captainobvious

Duh...Ignore my previous post and my inability to READ.

On a side note, can a mod add this info to the OP so it's easier to locate now that it's locked in please?





turbo5upra said:


> We are on- details are as follows
> 
> April 21st- Saturday we will be hanging out at the shop and doing dinner for anyone in town.
> 
> Registration is @ 9:30 and the Judging starts at 10AM
> 
> MECA 2x contact d3adl1fter
> 
> SQ or install $30.00 for members $35.00 for non.
> 
> SQ RTA and install $60.00
> 
> IASCA is going to be a 1x Contact me for details
> 
> 20 for members 25 for non members Sq only at this time.


----------



## goodstuff

d3adl1fter said:


> No
> This is a 2x show....SQL...sq...install...Rta


2x for MECA
1x for IASCA 

Just to clarify.


----------



## turbo5upra

captainobvious said:


> Duh...Ignore my previous post and my inability to READ.
> 
> On a side note, can a mod add this info to the OP so it's easier to locate now that it's locked in please?


Ninja edit!


----------



## turbo5upra

bumpty for being legit! too legit to quit.....


----------



## BowDown

Stop, hammer time..


----------



## d3adl1fter

Guys 
Meca event Is up on the meca website as well as the official flyer with all pertinent details (times and costs)...as soon as I figure out how ill post the flyer here...thanks 

Josh


----------



## BowDown

d3adl1fter said:


> Guys
> Meca event Is up on the meca website as well as the official flyer with all pertinent details (times and costs)...as soon as I figure out how ill post the flyer here...thanks
> 
> Josh


I believe Brian already did that?  First post.

I'm in for Meca. Not a member, but would like another opinion.


----------



## turbo5upra

d3adl1fter said:


> Guys
> Meca event Is up on the meca website as well as the official flyer with all pertinent details (times and costs)...as soon as I figure out how ill post the flyer here...thanks
> 
> Josh


told ya I took care of it~ lol


----------



## d3adl1fter

Well yes he did lol I never thought to check the first page lol....


----------



## goodstuff




----------



## SkizeR

been working from 4 to 11 every day on my car to get ready for this. still not even done with sound deadening. ****t...


----------



## BowDown

SkizeR said:


> been working from 4 to 11 every day on my car to get ready for this. still not even done with sound deadening. ****t...


24 days left!


----------



## goodstuff

BowDown said:


> 24 days left!


Wow, coming up fast. Only 3 Weekends left to work on the car. I need some seat time. F.Y.I If you win I am going to tag your build log with pics of cats #u(k!ng avocados in the Grand Canyon.


----------



## SkizeR

BowDown said:


> 24 days left!


Don't remind me. I have a feeling the last week I'll be taking off work, not sleeping, and 5 hour energy will be my only source of food/water.


----------



## goodstuff

Bump.


----------



## BowDown

Hope I can get this together in time. 



Posted from my Samsung Galaxy S III 32gb via tapatalk 2.


----------



## goodstuff

BowDown said:


> Hope I can get this together in time.
> 
> 
> 
> Posted from my Samsung Galaxy S III 32gb via tapatalk 2.


----------



## BowDown

Hopefully Saturday or Sunday I'll get some quality time to work on relocating the vapor canister. That's going to hold up this whole project.


----------



## goodstuff

BowDown said:


> Hopefully Saturday or Sunday I'll get some quality time to work on relocating the vapor canister. That's going to hold up this whole project.


From where to where and why? To fit the aura?


----------



## BowDown

Anywhere but the bottom of the spare well. Lol. Ya for the aura. 



Posted from my Samsung Galaxy S III 32gb via tapatalk 2.


----------



## captainobvious

BowDown said:


> Anywhere but the bottom of the spare well. Lol. Ya for the aura.
> 
> 
> 
> Posted from my Samsung Galaxy S III 32gb via tapatalk 2.


Oh snap, I seem to have missed a few days...Going to check out your build log updates now :surprised:


I really hope I'm able to make the drive out there this time. I've wanted to check out your neo setup since I saw your progress on it. Not to mention my build on the new car will include neo10's and 3's 


-Steve


----------



## BowDown

captainobvious said:


> Oh snap, I seem to have missed a few days...Going to check out your build log updates now :surprised:
> 
> 
> I really hope I'm able to make the drive out there this time. I've wanted to check out your neo setup since I saw your progress on it. Not to mention my build on the new car will include neo10's and 3's
> 
> 
> -Steve


That's awesome man. I hope you make it. Neo10's look like an animal.  



Posted from my Samsung Galaxy S III 32gb via tapatalk 2.


----------



## goodstuff

BUMP!
I am SO happy, got new tires and my car is no longer a d!ldo.


----------



## rexroadj

goodstuff said:


> BUMP!
> I am SO happy, got new tires and my car is no longer a d!ldo.


Yeah....but what about the driver? 

Sorry, couldnt resist......Just Kidding of course!


----------



## BowDown

rexroadj said:


> Yeah....but what about the driver?
> 
> Sorry, couldnt resist......Just Kidding of course!


Touché 



Posted from my Samsung Galaxy S III 32gb via tapatalk 2.


----------



## captainobvious

BowDown said:


> That's awesome man. I hope you make it. Neo10's look like an animal.
> 
> 
> 
> Posted from my Samsung Galaxy S III 32gb via tapatalk 2.


Yeah, I'd love to see and hear them actually working in the car :surprised:
I ordered new replacement A pillars and kickpanel pieces so I can tear into them without worrying the wife  They just came in. Unfortunately, I havent had any time recently to put into the installation in the new car. I have big plans and tons of gear sitting around...it's kind of sad.:laugh:

I know some of you guys are up against it here time wise as well, but I literally have nothing done in the car yet. No power or speaker/signal wiring...nothing. Uggg. I need to take a week off in order to bang out alot of this. Not sure that's going to happen in time but we shall see.....


----------



## SkizeR

captainobvious said:


> Yeah, I'd love to see and hear them actually working in the car :surprised:
> I ordered new replacement A pillars and kickpanel pieces so I can tear into them without worrying the wife  They just came in. Unfortunately, I havent had any time recently to put into the installation in the new car. I have big plans and tons of gear sitting around...it's kind of sad.:laugh:
> 
> I know some of you guys are up against it here time wise as well, but I literally have nothing done in the car yet. No power or speaker/signal wiring...nothing. Uggg. I need to take a week off in order to bang out alot of this. Not sure that's going to happen in time but we shall see.....


YOU CAN DO EEET!!


----------



## chefhow

Don't feel bad, I haven't done anything but seal and dampen my front doors.


----------



## goodstuff

Bump. Coming up fast.


----------



## turbo5upra

I should decide which car to bring


----------



## BowDown

Bring the SC.


----------



## BowDown

An FYI for the judges:

I will *not* have a CD drive in my vehicle. I do have a USB port available and a FLAC capable media player on my carPC. I have the IASCA disc already ripped if you wish to use that.. but I do not have any MECA judging material.


----------



## goodstuff

Sorry to disappoint but I will not be doing MECA.


----------



## BowDown

goodstuff said:


> Sorry to disappoint but I will not be doing MECA.


Scared? :surprised:


----------



## goodstuff

BowDown said:


> Scared? :surprised:


No, Iasca install instead.
But you should be.


----------



## BowDown

goodstuff said:


> No, Iasca install instead.
> But you should be.


We shall see. 

Hope to have a sub by then. Worst case I just drop the crossover a bit more on the midbasses and run with a 2way front stage.


----------



## chefhow

Justin, according to the rules the Judge must supply the material themselves, it CAN NOT be supplied by the competitor.
Thanks for the headsup, is your CarPC iPod/iTunes compatible?


----------



## BowDown

chefhow said:


> Justin, according to the rules the Judge must supply the material themselves, it CAN NOT be supplied by the competitor.
> Thanks for the headsup, is your CarPC iPod/iTunes compatible?


I do have iTunes loaded. Can't say I have ever connected an iPod to it, but I don't see why not. I also use Foobar2000 for FLAC playback. It's an XP SP3 mobilePC. Unfortunately I will not have the new Win7-Mini installed by this show. 

Not a problem using their own media, just figured it could save Yeti time ripping the disc himself.


----------



## BowDown

8 work days left! 



Posted from my Samsung Galaxy S III 32gb via tapatalk 2.


----------



## SkizeR

doubt i will be ready :/


----------



## turbo5upra

BowDown said:


> Bring the SC.


If I get dinged for noise floor somebodies smokin something!


----------



## SkizeR

i have a question in case the car is ready in be time, since this will hopefully be my first comp.. what do they judge exactly? like what do i want my car to sound like?


----------



## turbo5upra

SkizeR said:


> i have a question in case the car is ready in be time, since this will hopefully be my first comp.. what do they judge exactly? like what do i want my car to sound like?


Stage height- Depth- Width- Center focus- Placement of vocals and instruments- Overall tonality- Ambiance- you want it to sound like nothing (as if you are actually watching it live)


----------



## turbo5upra

Can I get a head count for dinner Saturday night?


----------



## Syracuse Customs

turbo5upra said:


> Can I get a head count for dinner Saturday night?


Ill be there for sure :-/ lol


----------



## chefhow

Ill be there


----------



## goodstuff




----------



## SkizeR

If only my list was that short


----------



## captainobvious

Doesn't look like I'm making it. 

I haven't done a single thing to the car as I'v ebeen busy with other committments for the last 4 weekends straight. Very frustrating.

I'm going to take some time off of work so I can start on the installation. I guess I'll be shooting then for the "shake the lake" event in Erie, PA on 6/2...unless I manage to finish sooner and another nearby event is happening.

Have fun guys and good luck!


----------



## SkizeR

Same here. I'm on edge if I'm gonna make it or not. If anyone wants to help me finish my build I'm open to helping hands


----------



## chefhow

I'm heading up with an incomplete build. Great group of peeps just to hang out with.


----------



## SkizeR

I'm going either way but I really want to bring my z finished.


----------



## asota

I would be going to this if there wasn't a show closer (for me) the day before. Hope to see everyone in Erie 6-2.


----------



## turbo5upra

Chris get your ass there... Lol.

If your car isn't finished show up anyway!


----------



## BowDown

True. 

My car will be barely functional on the sub stage, and only a halfway decent tune on the front stage. The new carPC, and esthetics are going to have to wait.


----------



## d3adl1fter

chris 
if you do the day before (2x in oh) then the ny show the next day (2x) thats equivalent to a 4x show...just saying...get your points early...

josh


----------



## tintbox

I think I'm going to make this show as well.


----------



## SkizeR

I got a pair of Idq v2's for someone who wants to help me finish my car!


----------



## SkizeR

my to-do list by saturday night..


----------



## goodstuff

SkizeR said:


> my to-do list by saturday night..


LOL. Yeah I'd say your }ucked,
going by how long it takes me to do those things.


----------



## goodstuff

Bump this up. The show must go on.


----------



## turbo5upra

SkizeR said:


> my to-do list by saturday night..


show up with a alarm clock plugged into the cigarette lighter for all I care


----------



## d3adl1fter

turbo5upra said:


> show up with a alarm clock plugged into the cigarette lighter for all I care


Brian
How did you know that was my set up?


----------



## SkizeR

turbo5upra said:


> show up with a alarm clock plugged into the cigarette lighter for all I care


Somewhat related question... would judging be effected if the car was functional (audio wise) but almost everything was still out of the car? Cause I doubt I can have all this done in time lol


----------



## d3adl1fter

SkizeR said:


> Somewhat related question... would judging be effected if the car was functional (audio wise) but almost everything was still out of the car? Cause I doubt I can have all this done in time lol


Good question 

If you sign up just for sq then no only thing judged is sound no how it's presented or installed but it must be "safe"

However 

If you sign up for install then presentation matters...

Josh


----------



## chefhow

It must be a safe install to be entered


----------



## BowDown

chefhow said:


> It must be a safe install to be entered


Guess that rules out on axis Polk tweeters. 



Posted from my Samsung Galaxy S III 32gb via tapatalk 2.


----------



## tintbox

BUMPAGE!


----------



## goodstuff

Spare drz installed and accepting discs much easier now. New jl headphone cable and fused the remote lead while I was in there. Sounds good also had some sub noise which is now gone. Almost ready.


----------



## d3adl1fter

goodstuff said:


> Spare drz installed and accepting discs much easier now. New jl headphone cable and fused the remote lead while I was in there. Sounds good also had some sub noise which is now gone. Almost ready.


Guys 
I have mentioned that I have Dave McKinnon head of clarion Canada attending the show and I'm sure he'd love to help with your drz....he did some "work" for me..

Josh


----------



## BowDown

This show is going to rock. 



Posted from my Samsung Galaxy S III 32gb via tapatalk 2.


----------



## d3adl1fter

BowDown said:


> This show is going to rock.
> 
> 
> 
> Posted from my Samsung Galaxy S III 32gb via tapatalk 2.


Trying to put on a good event for everyone..

It was damn close to Fred of arc audio as well...unfortunately he had meetings overseas come up at the last moment


----------



## goodstuff

d3adl1fter said:


> Guys
> I have mentioned that I have Dave McKinnon head of clarion Canada attending the show and I'm sure he'd love to help with your drz....he did some "work" for me..
> 
> Josh


That is freaking awesome Josh. Thank you so much. It's just worn out. I had the mech replaced maybe a year and a half ago and it's doing the same thing again. Have to try a disc 3 or 4 times and now it's to the point where the "pull in" action of the disc is weak so you need to push the disc in with another disc.


----------



## SkizeR

welp, i realized that i am not going to be finished with my build  im still going to try to make it up there


----------



## goodstuff

SkizeR said:


> welp, i realized that i am not going to be finished with my build  im still going to try to make it up there


Hope you can make it with whatever you have done. 
Maybe half ass it for a minute and get temp sound?

Finishing my build log. 
Another small trip to the mechanic tomorrow and I should be good to go.
Bump.

Edit: this song is offensive, you have been warned.


----------



## SkizeR

goodstuff said:


> Hope you can make it with whatever you have done.
> Maybe half ass it for a minute and get temp sound?
> 
> Finishing my build log.
> Another small trip to the mechanic tomorrow and I should be good to go.
> Bump.
> 
> Edit: this song is offensive, you have been warned.


the car is in a million pieces, isnt registered, insured, or have anything really done. my friend bailed on me to help for the past few days and i got nothing done


----------



## goodstuff

SkizeR said:


> the car is in a million pieces, isnt registered, insured, or have anything really done. my friend bailed on me to help for the past few days and i got nothing done


Ouch. Sucks. Hope you still make it just to ********.


----------



## tintbox

Bump for good show!


----------



## Syracuse Customs

Ok so who is coming Saturday for grub and go karts ?


----------



## basshead

Sorry guys ill miss this one, the van need a new tranny...


----------



## BowDown

basshead said:


> Sorry guys ill miss this one, the van need a new tranny...


Take the yaris I mean van... Lol



Posted from my Samsung Galaxy S III 32gb via tapatalk 2.


----------



## basshead

BowDown said:


> Take the yaris I mean van... Lol


LOL, not this time, wife will need it...


----------



## Syracuse Customs

Next time Louis !


----------



## tintbox

I'm in.


----------



## Syracuse Customs

Guys we have an awesome indoor electric go kart track called pole position raceway karts do 40-45 mph


----------



## d3adl1fter

I might make it, LOL


Jk


Ill be there with 3 guests as well


----------



## turbo5upra

basshead said:


> Sorry guys ill miss this one, the van need a new tranny...


What's wrong with the tranny in the drivers seat?




(For some reason I feel something will be lost in translation )



What time ya want me to pick ya up at the border?


----------



## chefhow

I'm in!!


----------



## derickveliz

BowDown said:


> Take the yaris I mean van... Lol
> 
> 
> 
> Posted from my Samsung Galaxy S III 32gb via tapatalk 2.


Yes! another *Yaris!... * ... 





basshead said:


> LOL, not this time, wife will need it...


That's too bad... I'll try to bring my Yaris.

D.


----------



## basshead

turbo5upra said:


> What's wrong with the tranny in the drivers seat?
> 
> (For some reason I feel something will be lost in translation )
> 
> What time ya want me to pick ya up at the border?


You can't afford me sweetheart :gorgeous:


----------



## turbo5upra

basshead said:


> You can't afford me sweetheart :gorgeous:


Damn that exchange rate!


----------



## SkizeR

Is anyone going good at wrapping? My pillars are giving me hell


----------



## turbo5upra

SkizeR said:


> Is anyone going good at wrapping? My pillars are giving me hell


Tom the shop owner/ installer is - bowdown isn't too bad also... Ya might as well just toss the material directly in the trash if I attempt to wrap them


----------



## chefhow

See y'all in about 4.5 hrs!


----------



## chefhow

See y'all in about 4.5 hrs!


----------



## turbo5upra

Pull over da ass too phat.


----------



## rexroadj

Hope you guys have a kick ass time!!!! Maybe next one?


----------



## Syracuse Customs




----------



## BowDown

Syracuse Customs said:


>


Awesome! 



Posted from my Samsung Galaxy S III 32gb via tapatalk 2.


----------



## rexroadj

VERY! 
Well done guys......Hope the turnout is equivalent to the efforts that went into it!


----------



## turbo5upra

we will be doing dinner at 7pm at Utica Pizza Company... then cart'ing at the mall after... pm me if you need details!


----------



## SkizeR

turbo5upra said:


> we will be doing dinner at 7pm at Utica Pizza Company... then cart'ing at the mall after... pm me if you need details!


Was contemplating going or not.. now that go carts are mentioned, I'm all in

Sent from my DROID4 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## MB2008LTZ

As ready as I'm going to be....Thanks for the phone call Josh....See you tomorrow!


----------



## asota

If you have another one of these later in the season I will be there. Woke up to a inch of new snow this morning so didn't even go to the Ohio show.


----------



## turbo5upra

asota said:


> If you have another one of these later in the season I will be there. Woke up to a inch of new snow this morning so didn't even go to the Ohio show.


Still have 12 hours to get here


----------



## turbo5upra

At the track!


----------



## BowDown

turbo5upra said:


> Still have 12 hours to get here


:like: 



Posted from my Samsung Galaxy S III 32gb via tapatalk 2.


----------



## SkizeR

BowDown said:


> :like:
> 
> 
> 
> Posted from my Samsung Galaxy S III 32gb via tapatalk 2.


speaking of that.. where the hell is the thanks button they promised us back! lol


----------



## derickveliz

*There is a Yaris near Syracuse NY.... *

I hope I can join you guys tomorrow, (I mean today in a few hours  )



















D.


----------



## turbo5upra

I'd drive that yaris! Lol...

Lets do dis!


----------



## chefhow

Go back to sleep Brian


----------



## turbo5upra

chefhow said:


> Go back to sleep Brian


Must warsh car...


----------



## rexroadj

Hope Ya'll can get some good pics up on here!

Have a blast guys!!!


----------



## goodstuff

Waking up out of my slumber...showtime.


----------



## turbo5upra

carting last night!!!!


----------



## SkizeR

turbo5upra said:


> carting last night!!!!


that looks so awesome..


----------



## SkizeR

where is everyone!


----------



## goodstuff

We are h e re where are you?


----------



## SkizeR

in the parking lot taking a slight nap after that terrible 4 hr drive lol


----------



## goodstuff

Are you here?


----------



## SkizeR

goodstuff said:


> Are you here?


I'm almost there. Text me 8456428685


----------



## BowDown

Wow great show! Thanks to Brian & Howard for judging. Also to Josh for getting the Meca side of things together. Not mention Syracuse Customs for the food and hospitality. 

So looking forward to the next show.  



Posted from my Samsung Galaxy S III 32gb via tapatalk 2.


----------



## d3adl1fter

Ok long drive to Pittsburgh from Syracuse ahead THEN 5 hours home back across the state so time to reflect on the show before I pass out...

Many thanks going out to the competitors that showed up...
Myself...Brian...Mike (Wilkes barre)..Ron baker...12volt Dave...Justin..Julian...Derek...Brandon....Howard..mike from mass..

You guys all ROCK! 

Thanks to Howard and Brian for being the judges today (meca and Iasca) 

Thanks to Nick (skizer) for showing up to hang out! 

Steve and tommy of Syracuse customs thanks for hosting the show and just being a bad ass shop! Check these guys out if you are local (Brewerton ny) 

Chris Zenner thanks for coming to help out and be there for me..true friend!

Had an fn blast guys. 

Stay tuned for the next show! 

Josh


----------



## turbo5upra

More after another round of carting- thanks everyone... Hey Justin you guys paid for food 

After the smoke cleared we broke even!


----------



## rexroadj

Less talky talky and more pics!!



please 


Did anyone actually have any luck getting Josh's car to sound half way decent yet? 
LOL!!!!!!!!!


----------



## BowDown

turbo5upra said:


> More after another round of carting- thanks everyone... Hey Justin you guys paid for food
> 
> After the smoke cleared we broke even!


Lol I was supposed to contribute for food? 



Posted from my Samsung Galaxy S III 32gb via tapatalk 2.


----------



## BowDown

rexroadj said:


> Less talky talky and more pics!!
> 
> 
> 
> please
> 
> 
> Did anyone actually have any luck getting Josh's car to sound half way decent yet?
> LOL!!!!!!!!!


You should of been there. Lol. 



Posted from my Samsung Galaxy S III 32gb via tapatalk 2.


----------



## rexroadj

BowDown said:


> You should of been there. Lol.
> 
> 
> 
> Posted from my Samsung Galaxy S III 32gb via tapatalk 2.


I know......Hopefully next time! Been busy on some stuff, hopefully next time we can all celebrate over it


----------



## chefhow

Thanks to Brian, Josh, Tom and Steve. You guys are all rock stars in my book! Look forward to the next one, they are always a great time in your neck of the woods.


----------



## SkizeR

rexroadj said:


> Less talky talky and more pics!!
> 
> 
> 
> please
> 
> 
> Did anyone actually have any luck getting Josh's car to sound half way decent yet?
> LOL!!!!!!!!!


i can vouch for that. and ****.. i had my camera and completely forgot to get pics!


----------



## turbo5upra

SkizeR said:


> i can vouch for that. and ****.. i had my camera and completely forgot to get pics!


No DIY while driving!


----------



## turbo5upra

BowDown said:


> Lol I was supposed to contribute for food?
> 
> 
> 
> Posted from my Samsung Galaxy S III 32gb via tapatalk 2.


No... I take entry fees and pay for lunch... So it's 20 bucks for lunch and judging lol.


----------



## SkizeR

turbo5upra said:


> No DIY while driving!


I'm at wendys eating a god damn $4.99 double cheese burger.. wtf is up with the prices here!!!??

Sent from my DROID4 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## turbo5upra

SkizeR said:


> I'm at wendys eating a god damn $4.99 double cheese burger.. wtf is up with the prices here!!!??
> 
> Sent from my DROID4 using Tapatalk 2


Youch! Lol


----------



## SkizeR

Well I got 145 miles to go, a half tank of gas, and no more money. Who thinks I'll make it home? Lol

Sent from my DROID4 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## derickveliz

Thank you everybody










D.


----------



## derickveliz

D.


----------



## derickveliz

D.


----------



## derickveliz

*More pictures.... soon.*

D.


----------



## SkizeR

just got home.. nothing like 7 hours in the car in a day by yourself with no music and just barely getting home with no money left to my name... and it was well worth it


----------



## robert_wrath

You drove back & forth from Westchester County?


----------



## SkizeR

robert_wrath said:


> You drove back & forth from Westchester County?


you betcha.. and right across westchester. rockland county


----------



## robert_wrath

That sucks a package.


----------



## turbo5upra

SkizeR said:


> just got home.. nothing like 7 hours in the car in a day by yourself with no music and just barely getting home with no money left to my name... and it was well worth it


I'd have loaned ya gas money! Glad ya made it home.


----------



## turbo5upra

derickveliz said:


> *More pictures.... soon.*
> 
> D.


Thanks for the pics- also Ty for driving out!


----------



## req

wish it was last weekend, i could have made it :'(


----------



## goodstuff

Photo's and comments tonight....but for now suffice to say I had a great time. Really great group of guys. Thank you.


----------



## IBcivic

SkizeR said:


> I'm at wendys eating a god damn $4.99 double cheese burger.. wtf is up with the prices here!!!??


I think you made a wrong turn and ate in Canada....$4.99/sandwich...sounds about right.


----------



## SkizeR

IBcivic said:


> I think you made a wrong turn and ate in Canada....$4.99/sandwich...sounds about right.


When the lady said "that'll be 14.75 please drive up" I almost threw up. Not gonna lie tho they were MUCH better and bigger than the ones at my wendys


----------



## robert_wrath

Shoulda went to White Castle's.


----------



## SkizeR

robert_wrath said:


> Shoulda went to White Castle's.


Shoulda woulda, couldn't lol


----------



## robert_wrath

Did you bring the 300z?


----------



## captainobvious

Looking forward to pics. Glad you guys got good weather and a nice turnout. I'm planning to make the Erie, PA show. And with an ACTUAL INSTALL in the new car 

-Steve


----------



## SkizeR

robert_wrath said:


> Did you bring the 300z?


Didn't get to finish the install so no :/ I realllllllly wanted to but there's always next time


----------



## turbo5upra

http://www.diymobileaudio.com/forum...toms-mr-potato-head-event-ny.html#post1871484


----------



## turbo5upra

I'd also like to say thanks to Kim/moe from iasca and Steve from meca... Josh and I asked if we could offer tintbox points for the first unfilled position in his class considering what he went through... Both agreeded and mike managed to get some points!


----------



## goodstuff

turbo5upra said:


> I'd also like to say thanks to Kim/moe from iasca and Steve from meca... Josh and I asked if we could offer tintbox points for the first unfilled position in his class considering what he went through... Both agreeded and mike managed to get some points!


What happened to tintbox?


----------



## turbo5upra

Wasn't able to make it due to a vehicle issue.


----------



## goodstuff

OK here is a link to a slideshow. It also has pics from the last show at the end because I couldn't figure out how to keep those out. They start once the captions come up

Diyma Vids Slideshow by damagedd | Photobucket


Sorry these were taken with my phone. 

Comments after lunch.


----------



## d3adl1fter

turbo5upra said:


> I'd also like to say thanks to Kim/moe from iasca and Steve from meca... Josh and I asked if we could offer tintbox points for the first unfilled position in his class considering what he went through... Both agreeded and mike managed to get some points!


Yes! 

He received full judges points in his class from Steve Stern...least I could do..he'll be back with a vengeance soon!!


----------



## tintbox

Thank you guys. It means alot!


----------



## goodstuff

My thoughts....

What's with EVERYONE from Vermont driving 5 mph under the limit? 
Is it a Vermont thing, cause round these Masshole parts it's 10 over or we are pissed at you.

The Ranger video....nuff said/

Just so everyone knows it's pronouced "SKY-ZER". (Just ribbing you skizer)

I will be wearing a shirt at the next event that says:
"HI, my name is Mike and I want to compete in Iasca Pro-Am"

Seeing the paint booth gave me a chubby.

Really enjoyed talking with you Dave Mackinnon along with everyone else.

Where was Mic Wallace? 

Bowdown, tune that freaky sub and I will be getting my ass handed to me by you at the next event.

more.....

Josh K you are quite a gracious and righteous dude. I hope I didn't irritate you by announcing that you paid for the trophy's out of your own pocket, I just felt you needed a hand for what you have been doing behind the scenes.

Of course Tommy and Steve, thank you for allowing us the use of the shop.

Derick Veliz, so glad you could make the trip, awesome pics as usual.


MB2008LTZ (Mike, right?) Liked how you used the closed cell foam on the pillars in your truck.


----------



## SkizeR

goodstuff said:


> My thoughts....
> 
> What's with EVERYONE from Vermont driving 5 mph under the limit?
> Is it a Vermont thing, cause round these Masshole parts it's 10 over or we are pissed at you.
> 
> The Ranger video....nuff said/
> 
> *Just so everyone knows it's pronouced "SKY-ZER". (Just ribbing you skizer)
> *
> I will be wearing a shirt at the next event that says:
> "HI, my name is Mike and I want to compete in Iasca Pro-Am"
> 
> Seeing the paint booth gave me a chubby.
> 
> Really enjoyed talking with you Dave Mackinnon along with everyone else.
> 
> Where was Mic Wallace?
> 
> Bowdown, tune that freaky sub and I will be getting my ass handed to me by you at the next event.
> 
> more.....
> 
> Josh K you are quite a gracious and righteous dude. I hope I didn't irritate you by announcing that you paid for the trophy's out of your own pocket, I just felt you needed a hand for what you have been doing behind the scenes.
> 
> Of course Tommy and Steve, thank you for allowing us the use of the shop.
> 
> Derick Veliz, so glad you could make the trip.


lol your not the only one. i dont get how literally EVERYONE thinks its pronounced "skeezer"


----------



## d3adl1fter

Mike 
Thanks man...my goal is everyone enjoy themselves...

Oh god the ranger video "UNACCEPTABLE" !!!
Lmao 

Skizer you will get a PROPER introduction at the next show ; )

Josh


----------



## SkizeR

d3adl1fter said:


> Mike
> Thanks man...my goal is everyone enjoy themselves...
> 
> Oh god the ranger video "UNACCEPTABLE" !!!
> Lmao
> 
> Skizer you will get a PROPER introduction at the next show ; )
> 
> Josh


i dont like the look of that wink face... lol


----------



## miniSQ

goodstuff said:


> My thoughts....
> 
> What's with EVERYONE from Vermont driving 5 mph under the limit?
> Is it a Vermont thing, cause round these Masshole parts it's 10 over or we are pissed at you.


i put over a hundred miles a day on the great roads of Vermont...and hopefully most of them are at 15 over or better....but i hear you on the Vermont thing. So many people in this state must have no place to be, so they are cool driving 30 in a 45 on the back roads...or 40 in a 50 on the highways. Frustrates the bajezzus out of me


----------



## quietfly

I spent the weekend in VT for a wedding, and i noticed that too, Everyone was driving like 5 under or just at the limit. Although thinking about it 4/20 in burlington might have SOMETHING to do with that... LOL


----------



## miniSQ

quietfly said:


> I spent the weekend in VT for a wedding, and i noticed that too, Everyone was driving like 5 under or just at the limit. Although thinking about it 4/20 in burlington might have SOMETHING to do with that... LOL


I think that sometimes...i wonder if they have like a pound in the trunk and want to make sure they dont get pulled over. LOL.


----------



## SkizeR

miniSQ said:


> I think that sometimes...i wonder if they have like a pound in the trunk and want to make sure they dont get pulled over. LOL.


I doubt anyone would be stupid enough to put a pound in the trunk lol.


----------



## miniSQ

SkizeR said:


> I doubt anyone would be stupid enough to put a pound in the trunk lol.


Really? Have you BEEN to vermont?


----------



## SkizeR

miniSQ said:


> Really? Have you BEEN to vermont?


Unfortunately..


----------



## miniSQ

SkizeR said:


> Unfortunately..


Aw come on..its the best state in the country...once you get past the fact that there is nothing to do up here 

I work in the ski industry..so i see people coming in late friday nights from the city going about a million miles an hour...you cannot even talk to these people because they are so wound up...but its nice to see them late sunday morning sitting on a bench drinking a coffee and just enjoying the mountains and the quiet. Of course then they get in the car and head back to the city and get all screwed up again by nightfall.


----------



## turbo5upra

miniSQ said:


> once you get past the fact that there is nothing to do up here


seems you forgot about sheep. :laugh:


----------



## quietfly

SkizeR said:


> I doubt anyone would be stupid enough to put a pound in the trunk lol.


DUDE they were smoking fully packed bowls in the park outside the library on campus, and people were walking around with fully loaded blunts on the streets and sharing freely. 

i've never seen anything quite like that.....


----------



## turbo5upra

goodstuff said:


> 1: I will be wearing a shirt at the next event that says:
> "HI, my name is Mike and I want to compete in Iasca Pro-Am"
> 
> 2: Seeing the paint booth gave me a chubby.


1: Sorry mike- I'm pretty sure I heard gain hiss.... and oo there it is- turn on pop.... ohh and center seems to be in the side mirror.... 

oh... and I forgot the most important thing... commonwealth residents are now charged a $10.00 processing fee.... 

2: (might want to find Justin- the tape measure might favor you this time ;-))


----------



## SkizeR

miniSQ said:


> Aw come on..its the best state in the country...once you get past the fact that there is nothing to do up here
> 
> I work in the ski industry..so i see people coming in late friday nights from the city going about a million miles an hour...you cannot even talk to these people because they are so wound up...but its nice to see them late sunday morning sitting on a bench drinking a coffee and just enjoying the mountains and the quiet. Of course then they get in the car and head back to the city and get all screwed up again by nightfall.


Snowboarding is the only reason I've been there lol. Early season trips to killi or snow. And yes I did average about 95mph while driving there


----------



## goodstuff

miniSQ said:


> I think that sometimes...i wonder if they have like a pound in the trunk and want to make sure they dont get pulled over. LOL.


Roflcopter....That's when you do 5 over. I did see a guy in the gas station that had a skunk in his pocket wearing a pot leaf t shirt looking like Chewbacca.

Ha ha, earlier today I was talking with my uncle about this weekend. 
He asked how I was able to compete against "those guys with big vans full of speakers and 4000 watts".
I did not bust out laughing, but it was not easy to hold it in.


----------



## BowDown

turbo5upra said:


> 2: (might want to find Justin- the tape measure might favor you this time ;-))


Later when it's on your chin I'll hand you the tape measure. Lol. 



Posted from my Samsung Galaxy S III 32gb via tapatalk 2.


----------



## edzyy

quietfly said:


> DUDE they were smoking fully packed bowls in the park outside the library on campus, and people were walking around with fully loaded blunts on the streets and sharing freely.
> 
> i've never seen anything quite like that.....



sigh

Can't wait till NY legalizes weed


----------



## goodstuff

:worried:


BowDown said:


> Later when it's on your chin I'll hand you the tape measure. Lol.
> 
> 
> 
> Posted from my Samsung Galaxy S III 32gb via tapatalk 2.


Cannot unsee, lol.


----------



## goodstuff

SkizeR said:


> lol your not the only one. i dont get how literally EVERYONE thinks its pronounced "skeezer"


Well you got the ski and then the zer right after it so yeah.


----------



## SkizeR

goodstuff said:


> Well you got the ski and then the zer right after it so yeah.


you over-thinking lol


----------



## captainobvious

Thanks for posting pictures guys, looks like it was fun.


----------



## Syracuse Customs

Thanks to everybody !!!!!!! Next show will be bigger and better ! 

The day prior will involve alot of go carts !


----------



## rexroadj

Syracuse Customs said:


> Thanks to everybody !!!!!!! Next show will be bigger and better !
> 
> The day prior will involve alot of go carts !


Whens the next one? I think you talked to Josh......I hope to be able to "help" with the next one  


I'll be calling you tomorrow.....any particular time good?


----------



## SkizeR

Syracuse Customs said:


> Thanks to everybody !!!!!!! Next show will be bigger and better !
> 
> The day prior will involve alot of go carts !


i might skip the comp and just stay there all day. those things were beyond awesome


----------



## Syracuse Customs

rexroadj said:


> Whens the next one? I think you talked to Josh......I hope to be able to "help" with the next one
> 
> 
> I'll be calling you tomorrow.....any particular time good?


Never a good time 10-7 ill make time for you !!


----------



## d3adl1fter

Syracuse Customs said:


> Never a good time 10-7 ill make time for you !!


I like the sound of this!!


----------



## rexroadj

d3adl1fter said:


> I like the sound of this!!


LOL.......Me too!

Your the Breast Josh! 
(fyi....no 4's but I know there are two 2s...got the list this morning, much smaller then expected)


----------



## goodstuff

Oh I have one more thing to add....you should take drinking your own vomit over stopping for coffee at the starbucks on rte 90 I think it was in Utica.


----------



## turbo5upra

goodstuff said:


> Oh I have one more thing to add....you should take drinking your own vomit over stopping for coffee at the starbucks on rte 90 I think it was in Utica.


Oneida service area? Lol


----------



## goodstuff

turbo5upra said:


> Oneida service area? Lol


Sounds right.


----------



## BowDown

goodstuff said:


> Sounds right.


Ya, you're better off getting off at the next exit, take a right at the light, left at the next and hitup the Daylight Donuts or Nice N' Easy for coffee.


----------



## goodstuff

BowDown said:


> Ya, you're better off getting off at the next exit, take a right at the light, left at the next and hitup the Daylight Donuts or Nice N' Easy for coffee.


I'm installing a Keurig in my trunk soon.


----------



## goodstuff

derickveliz said:


> *More pictures.... soon.*
> 
> D.


I just figured out how to take these kind of pics with my phone. Wish I had known Sunday.


----------



## derickveliz

here are some more pictures of the event....


----------



## derickveliz

*Would you guys know who should I contact to get a copy of my scoresheets?

Thanks

D.*


----------



## d3adl1fter

hey man 
I will get in touch with the guys at the shop and have an answer for you tomorrow...

josh


----------



## derickveliz

d3adl1fter said:


> hey man
> I will get in touch with the guys at the shop and have an answer for you tomorrow...
> 
> josh


Any luck?

D.


----------



## turbo5upra

derickveliz said:


> Any luck?
> 
> D.


I've gathered up all awards and score sheets- I shall get them in the mail asap


----------



## goodstuff

Can you post the results here?
I will make a point to record the results and post them in the future.


----------



## d3adl1fter

turbo5upra said:


> I've gathered up all awards and score sheets- I shall get them in the mail asap


And there you have it! 

Thanks Brian!!


----------



## d3adl1fter

goodstuff said:


> Can you post the results here?
> I will make a point to record the results and post them in the future.


Well you can check either web site (MECA or Iasca) for the results when they get published as we mailed the results in...well MECA was mailed in 

As for posting that is fine by me though I'd think everyone should be ok with it first as for some it may be there first show and might not like that...just a thought and my diplomatic answer...


----------



## BowDown

Did Derick get this score sheets? I know he took off early... It was my impression he was looking for the sheets?


----------



## goodstuff

d3adl1fter said:


> Well you can check either web site (MECA or Iasca) for the results when they get published as we mailed the results in...well MECA was mailed in
> 
> As for posting that is fine by me though I'd think everyone should be ok with it first as for some it may be there first show and might not like that...just a thought and my diplomatic answer...


Not last names, if at all possible just screen names but I will get permission first, not a bad idea.


----------



## d3adl1fter

BowDown said:


> Did Derick get this score sheets? I know he took off early... It was my impression he was looking for the sheets?


Justin 
That's what Brian and are are referring to....they will get mailed to him....we are on it


----------



## BowDown

d3adl1fter said:


> Justin
> That's what Brian and are are referring to....they will get mailed to him....we are on it


Gotcha! I thought he said they mailed em to IASCA. :laugh:


----------



## goodstuff

BowDown said:


> Gotcha! I thought he said they mailed em to event results black hole. :laugh:


fixed.


----------



## sqcomp

..Watching this one with popcorn in hand regarding the scoresheet issue...


----------



## turbo5upra

sqcomp said:


> ..Watching this one with popcorn in hand regarding the scoresheet issue...


what score sheet issue?

I will be getting the score sheets off to IASCA tomorrow morning. And I will be shipping the others out at the same time... Exciting!


----------



## sqcomp

How long has it been since the show? *THAT* scoresheet issue.

I'm not trying to be a troll but it's going to come off like it. I also don't approach this without experience competing, promoting, or judging.

All scoresheets should be off to Moe within 24-48 hours of the show. Leaving someone to hang (leaving the show early or not) without even so much as a score for this amount of time wreaks of bias.

I can tell you this much, I've been in that very situation before. I had the score and a scan of the scoresheet e-mailed to the competitor within 2 hours of the end of the show.

Flame me if you want but there are questions to be asked why it's taken so long to get back to a competitor who paid for a service rendered and the delivery of a piece of paper has taken this long. I honestly don't give much of a crap what the excuses are or why a competitior was told he wouldn't win before judging was over. But dammit...This type of shady crap is exactly why car audio competition is floundering.


----------



## chefhow

I don't understand what is shady or biased about a guy not getting his score sheet the same day. I don't own a scanner, I was an event director and I had to mail score sheets out to competitors. 
If you're looking to start **** do it somewhere else.


----------



## SkizeR

i dont get why its SO important in the first place... isnt this all just for the love of car audio anyway?


----------



## d3adl1fter

sqcomp said:


> How long has it been since the show? *THAT* scoresheet issue.
> 
> I'm not trying to be a troll but it's going to come off like it. I also don't approach this without experience competing, promoting, or judging.
> 
> All scoresheets should be off to Moe within 24-48 hours of the show. Leaving someone to hang (leaving the show early or not) without even so much as a score for this amount of time wreaks of bias.
> 
> I can tell you this much, I've been in that very situation before. I had the score and a scan of the scoresheet e-mailed to the competitor within 2 hours of the end of the show.
> 
> Flame me if you want but there are questions to be asked why it's taken so long to get back to a competitor who paid for a service rendered and the delivery of a piece of paper has taken this long. I honestly don't give much of a crap what the excuses are or why a competitior was told he wouldn't win before judging was over. But dammit...This type of shady crap is exactly why car audio competition is floundering.


Shady huh? Dude left without score sheet and award and it is being mailed to him on our dime? Not sure where the shadiness is..and bias for who...also who was told they weren't going to win? 

Were you there, wait no and you were in this situation so you're having flash backs of something you should have "won" 

Bro give me an addy ill send you a trophy for that time whenever and wherever you got screwed? And next day air along with home made "butter" for your popcorn..

Ask any of the participants from the show (sorry not you) about me see what they have to say and you call me shady ?


----------



## sqcomp

Start ****? Not at all. I've been in your position. I can say that you really let people down...

We're not talking 24 hours. How many days has it been since the show? THAT is the issue. Don't give me the excuse of no scanner. Take a pic of the sheet and e-mail it to the competitor! 

What I have an issue with is the lame excuses being put up for why it's taken so long for a piece of paper.

Should have "won", oh boy. Get a clue.


----------



## d3adl1fter

SkizeR said:


> i dont get why its SO important in the first place... isnt this all just for the love of car audio anyway?


It sure is supposed to be 

This clown is actually what was bad about car audio, he's typing a witty response to me now which ill laugh at and dismiss...

I know all who attended had fun including the ones that came a day early that we went out eat and went go carting 

Or wait maybe it was those people that attended go carting that were selected to win? *Insert twilight zone music*

Sorry you have to read this stuff skizer (skiYzer)


----------



## turbo5upra

sqcomp said:


> How long has it been since the show? *THAT* scoresheet issue.
> 
> I'm not trying to be a troll but it's going to come off like it. I also don't approach this without experience competing, promoting, or judging.
> 
> All scoresheets should be off to Moe within 24-48 hours of the show. Leaving someone to hang (leaving the show early or not) without even so much as a score for this amount of time wreaks of bias.
> 
> I can tell you this much, I've been in that very situation before. I had the score and a scan of the scoresheet e-mailed to the competitor within 2 hours of the end of the show.
> 
> Flame me if you want but there are questions to be asked why it's taken so long to get back to a competitor who paid for a service rendered and the delivery of a piece of paper has taken this long. I honestly don't give much of a crap what the excuses are or why a competitior was told he wouldn't win before judging was over. But dammit...This type of shady crap is exactly why car audio competition is floundering.


You can go ($## yourself.


----------



## sqcomp

Indeed. At least I can manage to get scoresheets to my competitors without delay or excuses.


----------



## SkizeR

d3adl1fter said:


> It sure is supposed to be
> 
> This clown is actually what was bad about car audio, he's typing a witty response to me now which ill laugh at and dismiss...
> 
> I know all who attended had fun including the ones that came a day early that we went out eat and went go carting
> 
> Or wait maybe it was those people that attended go carting that were selected to win? *Insert twilight zone music*
> 
> Sorry you have to read this stuff skizer (skiYzer)


its ok.. brian, tom, steve, and i went after everyone left. remember?


----------



## turbo5upra

sqcomp said:


> Indeed. At least I can manage to get scoresheets to my competitors without delay or excuses.


excuses 3rd person singular present, plural of ex·cuse
Verb
Attempt to lessen the blame attaching to (a fault or offense); seek to defend or justify.
Noun
A reason or explanation put forward to defend or justify a fault or offense.

_________________________________________________________________
Might have missed it- but going back through- I don't see any excuses that I used.


----------



## BowDown

Did someone actually imply that results were skewed by attending activities the day before? Lol. 



Posted from my Samsung Galaxy S III 32gb via tapatalk 2.


----------



## d3adl1fter

SkizeR said:


> its ok.. brian, tom, steve, and i went after everyone left. remember?


Exactly had you been there the day before the show, you would have won because it was predetermined there who was gonna win (even though you didn't compete but showed to hangout) *twilight zone music* 

: )

But seriously I do remember I'm just having fun with sqclown


----------



## goodstuff

Punk to funk....who likes fat boy slim?


----------



## d3adl1fter

BowDown said:


> Did someone actually imply that results were skewed by attending activities the day before? Lol.
> 
> 
> 
> Posted from my Samsung Galaxy S III 32gb via tapatalk 2.


Justin 
Sorry you didn't get the tps report memo (office space reference) to attend prior to the event so we can decide who wins ?


----------



## SkizeR

d3adl1fter said:


> Exactly had you been there the day before the show, you would have won because it was predetermined there who was gonna win (even though you didn't compete but showed to hangout) *twilight zone music*
> 
> : )
> 
> But seriously I do remember I'm just having fun with sqclown


so thats why i didnt get my "showed up anyway" trophy?


----------



## d3adl1fter

SkizeR said:


> so thats why i didnt get my "showed up anyway" trophy?


It's in the mail...!!!

Where do you live?


----------



## d3adl1fter

sqcomp said:


> Indeed. At least I can manage to get scoresheets to my competitors without delay or excuses.


*golf clap*


----------



## SkizeR

right next to that "sqcomp" guy.. mail his "im a whiney ***** for no reason about something that doesnt concern me" trophy with my trophy. il drop it off at his house


----------



## turbo5upra

SkizeR said:


> right next to that "sqcomp" guy.. mail his "im a whiney ***** for no reason about something that doesnt concern me" with my trophy. il drop it off at his house


youch....


----------



## d3adl1fter

SkizeR said:


> right next to that "sqcomp" guy.. mail his "im a whiney ***** for no reason about something that doesnt concern me" trophy with my trophy. il drop it off at his house


Done!


----------



## SkizeR

sorry i put on my grumpy pants for a minute..


----------



## goodstuff

SkizeR said:


> right next to that "sqcomp" guy.. mail his "im a whiney ***** for no reason about something that doesnt concern me" trophy with my trophy. il drop it off at his house


Lolz.


----------



## turbo5upra

Alright everyone... on a serious note... sorry it's taken me a week to get the score sheets off to IASCA. If anyone would like me to refund an entry fee due to my shortcomings please PM and I can get it on its way to you.

Based on the goings on here it looks like I will need to draw up terms and conditions if I ever decided to host another event and have them in a place that all people can view them. Didn't think I needed to but hey...


----------



## SkizeR

why are we still talking about something that someone asked a simple question over?


----------



## goodstuff

You shouldnt have to do that brian. One monkey don't stop no show.


----------



## d3adl1fter

turbo5upra said:


> Alright everyone... on a serious note... sorry it's taken me a week to get the score sheets off to IASCA. If anyone would like me to refund an entry fee due to my shortcomings please PM and I can get it on its way to you.
> 
> Based on the goings on here it looks like I will need to draw up terms and conditions if I ever decided to host another event and have them in a place that all people can view them. Didn't think I needed to but
> 
> 
> Dude
> 
> I'm sorry you even had to post on this...
> 
> Brian and myself wanted to put on "shows" because of a lack of them up in the northeast and for ZERO profit...I went out of my way to arrange Dave McKinnon of clarion Canada to be there...I also personally bought ALL trophies fur MECA with medals...I also invited people to come hangout the night before for dinner and to go have a blast with go carts...doughnuts and pizza were provided at the show on us...we accommodated the gentleman whose score sheet is the score sheet in question by judging him as soon as he got back from dropping his family at the mall to get him back to them and on his way home...
> 
> I guess all of the above is shady and biased?
> 
> Well sqcomp I've got news for you I've worked in two different state prisons as an officer and I'm also certified by the commonwealth of pa to be a police officer so before you go calling someone shady who you have no idea about I suggest you just sit in the corner and eat your popcorn but remain quiet
> 
> THE END


----------



## SkizeR

d3adl1fter said:


> turbo5upra said:
> 
> 
> 
> Well sqcomp I've got news for you *I've worked in two different state prisons as an officer* and I'm also certified by the commonwealth of pa to be a police officer so before you go calling someone shady who you have no idea about I suggest you just sit in the corner and eat your popcorn but remain quiet
> 
> THE END
> 
> 
> 
> i new you looked farmiliar.. :laugh:
Click to expand...


----------



## turbo5upra

SkizeR said:


> d3adl1fter said:
> 
> 
> 
> i new you looked farmiliar.. :laugh:
> 
> 
> 
> Someone got off for good behavior?
Click to expand...


----------



## sqcomp

Still never answered why it took so long to mail or e-mail the scoresheets to competitors. 

Also...there's not thing a "corrections officer" from PA is going to do to me. You won't do a single thing...at all. Even if you were patrol, nothing, absolutely nothing can be done to me for asking the question. Keep on knuckle dragging. It isn't going to work on me pal.

All I'm doing is asking why it takes so long to get score sheets. You're the ones working yourselves up into a lather. You people just don't like criticism, that's all I'm seeing here.


----------



## d3adl1fter

sqcomp said:


> Still never answered why it took so long to mail or e-mail the scoresheets to competitors.
> 
> Also...there's not thing a "corrections officer" from PA is going to do to me. You won't do a single thing...at all. Even if you were patrol, nothing, absolutely nothing can be done to me for asking the question. Keep on knuckle dragging. It isn't going to work on me pal.
> 
> All I'm doing is asking why it takes so long to get score sheets. You're the ones working yourselves up into a lather. You people just don't like criticism, that's all I'm seeing here.


LOL

I'm calm as can be bud...not sure where I said I'd do anything to you? Except send you a trophy and some fresh made butter...I don't have to talk tough behind a a monitor...I was having a good time with your retoric...see all the laughing we did at your expense...

You didn't just ask why it took so long for score sheets there sqcomp now did ya you said about shadiness and bias and that is questioning my character..now I'm just a knuckle dragger to you but that seems to me like more than just asking "what took so long", no? 

I sincerely get the sense you were stuffed in a locker in high school, sorry for that we knuckle draggers can get carried away : )


----------



## SkizeR

All of this because Goodstuff asked someone to post the score sheets? God damn it Goodstuff. 

Sent from my DROID4 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## turbo5upra

It's been implied that I'm an unfair judge... (Biased) I've failed to uphold my agreement with competitors (didn't send score sheets out in a timely manor) 

Thanks sq you just made my summer a whole lot cheaper and easier.


----------



## rexroadj

SQDOUCHE (comp)-
Who the hell do you think you are? SO....from the other side of the country your going to come on here and attack people you dont know jack **** about, as well as there integrity? Are you ****ing kidding me? Do yourself and the rest of the ACTUAL competing world a favor and shut the **** up! In the package with your first place "head up your ass" trophy I would also like to donate a fresh warm glass of shut the **** up to you as well....better yet, lets make that a stein 

Do you have the foggiest idea what these gentlemen have done out of pocket alone to make this even take place? Or what they have done and are doing to promote these events like never before for the sake of saving competition? No, you have no ****ing clue! Nor does your keyboard! 

Next time you have an idea............let it go! 
OR, better yet, put your money and title where your mouth is and show up to an event! Then you can run your mouth......maybe even in person! 

Cause a guy took a little bit to get some paperwork out in the mail? Really? 
GFY buddy.....GFY!


----------



## chefhow

And people wonder why I stopped hosting events....


----------



## BowDown

While we are dumping stuff into this thread.. who said your judging was biased, and influenced by who hung out the day before?


----------



## chefhow

BowDown said:


> While we are dumping stuff into this thread.. who said your judging was biased, and influenced by who hung out the day before?


Read sqcomps first post, it was implied that we(the judges and show hosts/event co-ordinators) were some how biased.


----------



## AVIDEDTR

Brian and Howard, looks like my car won because Josh beat me in go carts and your ears felt bad for me. Geezzz guys - we can't have fun at shows now? 

Brian is definitely NOT a Biased and unfair Judge - the complete oposite. my tune took a dump and swaped L/R's and brian gave me the 5 min to fix the XML.


----------



## BowDown

chefhow said:


> Read sqcomps first post, it was implied that we(the judges and show hosts/event co-ordinators) were some how biased.


Ah, I just wrote him off. 

I thought that someone that was actually at the show said something to the effect. Carry on..


----------



## chefhow

BowDown said:


> Ah, I just wrote him off.
> 
> I thought that someone that was actually at the show said something to the effect. Carry on..


When it became obvious he was going to be that guy I just walked away.

On another note, has Derrick(sp?) chimed in on how he feels? He is the reason this seems to have started...


----------



## req

well where is my trophy then?? the comp was supposed to be the week before when i was in town, and you all decided to make it the week after - therefore i should get a trophy for planning on being there or knowing the judge.

i should get a thousand points.

i think i need to use the wash closet after thinking about brians doughnuts, bye now


----------



## SkizeR

req said:


> well where is my trophy then?? the comp was supposed to be the week before when i was in town, and you all decided to make it the week after - therefore i should get a trophy for planning on being there or knowing the judge.
> 
> i should get a thousand points.
> 
> i think i need to use the wash closet after thinking about brians doughnuts, bye now


It was supposed to be a week after..


----------



## goodstuff

If I wasn't on my phone in a meeting with low battery....so many troll memes....obvious troll is obvious. Don't feed the troll. We all had a good time and we will do it again.....


----------



## BowDown

I only got 2nd. I see how I rank on the friend's list!


----------



## chefhow

BowDown said:


> I only got 2nd. I see how I rank on the friend's list!


Youre lucky you scored that high


----------



## captainobvious

sqcomp said:


> Indeed. At least I can manage to get scoresheets to my competitors without delay or excuses.


Congratulations. So continue to do that in Portland and leave the East Coast business to the east coast guys. I didn't hear Derrick complaining and he was the one making the request. We all know that if we leave an event early, we may have to wait on results or to recieve scoresheets and trophies. This isn't rocket science. Howard and others out there take good care of their guys and are very professional from what I've seen in my limited experience. In fact, I had to leave a Sunday show early last season and Howard was kind enough to send me a thank you and a copy of my score sheet emailed to me. I haven't had the pleasure of dealing with Brian yet, but based on others comments here who I trust, I think your long-distance sniping is misguided and uncalled for. I don't hear any of the actual competitors out here compaining...

Patience...learn it please. These aren't replacement kidneys on their way to donors. They're ****ing score sheets.


----------



## chefhow

^^^^ Thanks Steve!! Contrary to some peoples belief I have taken great pride and gone to great lenghts to make sure EVERYONE is treated fairly, with respect, and professionally at ALL of my shows. To imply that I may have been biased towards one competitor over another is a joke and anyone who knows me knows that isnt how I play


----------



## captainobvious

chefhow said:


> ^^^^ Thanks Steve!! Contrary to some peoples belief I have taken great pride and gone to great lenghts to make sure EVERYONE is treated fairly, with respect, and professionally at ALL of my shows. To imply that I may have been biased towards one competitor over another is a joke and anyone who knows me knows that isnt how I play


Which is precisely why I felt compelled to respond.

Just keep on doing what you guys are doing. Everyone out here is happy.


----------



## goodstuff

captainobvious said:


> Which is precisely why I felt compelled to respond.
> 
> Just keep on doing what you guys are doing. *Everyone out here is happy.*


Just wanted to agree and put emphasis on the fact that the only upset person is the douche that didn't even attend in the first place.


----------



## turbo5upra

goodstuff said:


> Just wanted to agree and put emphasis on the fact that the only upset person is the douche that didn't even attend in the first place.


Goodstuff I need to cc you on the email.


----------



## goodstuff

turbo5upra said:


> Goodstuff I need to cc you on the email.


What?


----------



## turbo5upra

about making sure the class you end up is PROAM... Hi I'm mike and I'd like to be in pro/am...


----------



## goodstuff

turbo5upra said:


> about making sure the class you end up is PROAM... Hi I'm mike and I'd like to be in pro/am...


You know I was busting your balls...im making it now though, laughs.


----------



## turbo5upra

I do know- and I will be sure to create an award for most effort to be a smartass...


----------



## rexroadj

turbo5upra said:


> I do know- and I will be sure to create an award for most effort to be a smartass...


Sweet! I have something to shoot for!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## turbo5upra

On a important note- I didn't get the time to give this thread the attention it deserved- my excuse for this is simply- I got up at 5:30 to get to work- got home from school at 8pm and had other issues to address.

If like to first off say thanks to all those that supported- everyone of us

Second off I called iasca and explained to Kim my outburst on the forum.


----------



## BowDown

turbo5upra said:


> If like to first off say thanks to all those that supported- everyone of us
> 
> Second off I called iasca and explained to Kim my outburst on the forum.


So what does that mean? Lol. 



Posted from my Samsung Galaxy S III 32gb via tapatalk 2.


----------



## turbo5upra

I called her and explained what I did- and why it was said.


----------



## derickveliz

First I just want to say *I'm a happy man* 
and I'm very sorry to create such a chain reaction...

Well... 2nd, *I would like to thank everybody for the event it was great!*

I just got the score sheets today! *"Thank you"* x100000000000

This was my first event but not the last one. (even though I don't consider my car a competition car, more a selfish commuter car that sounds great) 

I started this adventure in 2009 when I wanted to add a subwoofer to my OEM Head Unit in my little Yaris, and didn't had a clue about Sound Quality, x-over points, T/A, image and stage, etc, etc.
*I learned everything by trial and error, so just been at this event is a big thing for me.*

A couple of years ago I contacted *goodstuff*, I asked him that I wanted to listen to a SQ-car because I was trying to accomplish some thing I didn't had an idea of what Sound Quality in a car was all about. *He put together a few DIYMA meets* and we had a lot of fun and I learned a bunch of stuff. 
*Thanks goodstuff you are a good friend.*

*I appreciate the feedback from the judges specially about how my system sounds and how I should use RTA to make it sound better*



*I did have a issue, *and I'm not blaming anyone or the system, it's nobody's fault and like a good friend said... *you got to play the game... *

*-"it's about the size of the judges"*, (with all the respect the we deserve) as soon I met them I knew I wasn't going to get an accurate reading of my stage, but I'm fine with that, thats the way it is.

A friend of mine told me *"that's why Mids in a-pillars are good"* so you don't have that kind of issues. 

*-But like I said before I really appreciate the feedback of the judges* in particular on how to use RTA as a tuning tool, *(all my system has been tuned by ear only) and for the road*, so I knew where I was going to get hit, and that was the purpose of my trip, to really see where I was compare to professionals like you.
I was afraid to go inside one of your cars and go... *"Wow! what did you do to make it sound like that"*
it's like the finish line at the 100 meters, there's the first place, second and so on until the last guy crosses the line... that doesn't means that the last guy is slow by any chance. 


I would like to thank you guys for letting me hear your systems and share your expertise, it was too bad I had to leave early and didn't had the chance to listen to all the cars at the show. *(next time... do it on a Saturday) lol*

*Also I would like thank BowDown for taking the time to sit in my car and check my system, his input... same as the judges was "PRICELESS"* 

*and what you guys do for these kind of events, I bet there is so much going on, I wish I could do one around here, that would be so cool.*


Here are my score sheets that *I will hang on the wall with a big happy face:* 
Thank you everybody. keep up the good work and if there is anything I can help, just let me know... Derick



















D.


ps... here are some more pictures of the event....


----------



## d3adl1fter

imagine that, everyone that came out had fun....unreal..it really can happen?

Derek as for you starting this im not sure how it came about though ill say I have my suspicions, perhaps due to me liking to play detective lol

wait till you guys see what this "knuckle dragger" does next  6/16 back in Syracuse for a 3x show then 6/30 in Pottsville pa for a 2x and then a date to be determined in warrenton va for a 2x (6/23?? July??) 

or what he has planned for pa regional finals which let you all in on that im looking at the weekend of 9/21 and 9/22 back in Pottsville..that gives you guys almost a solid month to use the judges critiques to prep for finals 

AND ABOUT THE PA REGIONAL FINALS JUDGES

ive reached out to 2 judges neither of which is from pa, or anywhere near pa for that matter and ive got a "yes" and a "ill come back up there let me check my calendar"....the final judge is a staple in pa state finals yearly leaving me just one more needed for sq 


Josh (aka knuckledragger)


----------



## derickveliz

*More Pictures...*























































D.


----------



## BowDown

derickveliz said:


> *More Pictures...*


Ahh my messy trunk. I hope it doesn't look like that @ the next show... but who knows! :laugh:


----------

